# Training to teach in Oz



## Amanda C (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I'm from the UK and am currently looking into the possibility of training to become a secondary school Spanish Teacher in Australia by studying a Masters in Teaching (secondary) LOTE in Melbourne. Can anyone offer me any advice as to whether this would enable me to get a job and visa that would to allow me to stay here?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You need permanent residence to be able to work.

As for teaching work - google Department of Education and Training and choose the state that you are interested in. If you want to teach in secondary school they will have all the guidelines on how to do it.


----------



## inspireed (Dec 11, 2012)

You will need the applicable work visa to teach in Australia. However, once you have this visa I would suggest applying to private schools or catholic education which are run separate to the public schools. You may have a better change applying to these institutions than a public school.


----------



## stuadams (Feb 4, 2013)

If you want to secure teaching work, get qualified in something highly sought after such as maths, science or english AS WELL as spanish to increase your chances.


----------

